# Pulled a CEL yesterday, Secondary Injection? any ideas?



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Engine light came and it said something about my Secondary Air Injection have low flow, or something. My laptop is at home.
Is there a chance this due to some dried up rubber bits under the hood? How similar is the 2.7T SAI to the 2.8 30v engines?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3712111
I guess when I have some time I'll dig into and see what I can do.
For now I just turned the CEL off.


_Modified by G60 Carat at 3:55 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Pulled a CEL yesterday, Secondary Injection? any ideas? (G60 Carat)*

wow, this is weird.
i have my secondary pump going out on my car (makes loud noise everytime when i turn it on cold), yet i have no CEL. good luck with that buddy.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Yeah weird thing was, Awhile back I was changing the function of the Keys, and I pulled a Secondary Injection code out, but there was no CEL on at that time.
This time there was.
But is it possible that my Alarm triggered my CEL? I had 3 alarm notices stored in there too? or does it take xx amount of Secondary Injection faults to trigger a CEL?
Either way I'm not too worried, it's just emissions crap, one at that, it can't hurt the car.


----------

